# Round One Poll for Allein weh ganz allein



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry, I posted before I put in the poll. I may not continue with this aria if this is so unpopular.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Do we get something to listen to? It would help when making a decision!

Ah, I see there is another thread.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Sorry, I posted before I put in the poll. I may not continue with this aria if this is so unpopular.


Put in a version with Nilsson and I'm sure that will grab people's attention. I for one am a fan of Elektra and think this a great contest.

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Put in a version with Nilsson and I'm sure that will grab people's attention. I for one am a fan of Elektra and think this a great contest.
> 
> N.


Thanks. It is next. Of course her studio version is practically unbeatable, but I was thinking of using her live video version in her 60's after she was coached by Wieland Wagner. Could that work for you?She is approaching Callas at that point as a skilled physical interpreter.I have some other really amazing versions as well. Thanks for playing.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not good at this. I think I will vote for the staged production which seemed more emotionally complete than the concert version.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Thanks. It is next. Of course her studio version is practically unbeatable, but I was thinking of using her live video version in her 60's after she was coached by Wieland Wagner. Could that work for you?She is approaching Callas at that point as a skilled physical interpreter.I have some other really amazing versions as well. Thanks for playing.


Like Woodduck I have been going solely on the voice. It might be interesting to compare Nilsson studio with live (but possibly separately from this specific contest).

N.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Like Woodduck I have been going solely on the voice. It might be interesting to compare Nilsson studio with live (but possibly separately from this specific contest).
> 
> N.


I asked people here some time ago who their favorite Elektra was and many voted and all but one for Nilsson. I have two who will give her serious competition I think.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Thanks. It is next. Of course her studio version is practically unbeatable, but I was thinking of using her live video version in her 60's after she was coached by Wieland Wagner. Could that work for you?She is approaching Callas at that point as a skilled physical interpreter.I have some other really amazing versions as well. Thanks for playing.


The films of Nilsson after 1980 are theatrically fine but she's at the end of her career and no longer vocally competitive. It's still interesting to hear her; the cutting power and articulation are still there. I stumbled upon what purports to be her last stage performance, an _Elektra_ from 1982, where Gwyneth Jones is the Chrysothemis (sp? I'm certain only that it isn't chrysanthemum), and the big wobble belongs to Gwyneth, age 46, and not to Birgit, age 64.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> The films of Nilsson after 1980 are theatrically fine but she's at the end of her career and no longer vocally competitive. It's still interesting to hear her; the cutting power and articulation are still there. I stumbled upon what purports to be her last stage performance, an _Elektra_ from 1982, where Gwyneth Jones is the Chrysothemis (sp? I'm certain only that it isn't chrysanthemum), and the big wobble belongs to Gwyneth, age 46, and not to Birgit, age 64.


I will post her studio version from 68 against someone else then and not do my video performance of her.


----------

